

Ask HN: What's a good company to do a Ruby on Rails internship? - gamechangr

I would love to hear from someone who did an internship and has feedback?<p>Learning curve is what I value most.<p>Location: Anywhere in the US
======
trcollinson
I would suggest you look up Pivotal Labs. I am not going to suggest you can
get an internship there, as it is rather competitive, but if you can it will
be quite worthwhile. GitHub is also a great possibility.

------
smt88
You should learn reasoning, modeling, and (most importantly) people skills at
an internship. Don't worry about the language.

